# Detention Officer Tronoski Jones



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detention Officer*
*Tronoski Jones*
Harris County Sheriff's Office, Texas

End of Watch: Thursday, August 20, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 26

*Tour:* 3 years, 10 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack

*Weapon:* Person

*Offender:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Detention Officer Tronoski Jones suffered a fatal heart attack while attempting to deal with a combative inmate at the Baker Street Jail shortly after 4:00 am.

The inmate was being moved from a recreational area to a cell when he began to argue. OC spray was deployed when he became combative and non-compliant. Officer Jones collapsed during the incident and passed away a short time later.

Officer Jones had served with the Harris County Sheriff's Office for just under four years. He is survived by his wife, two children, mother, and several siblings.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Ron Hickman
Harris County Sheriff's Office
1200 Baker Street
Attn: Family Assistance Unit
Houston, TX 77002

Phone: (713) 755-8461

Read more: Detention Officer Tronoski Jones


----------

